# Poor lettuce plants don't know if they should grow or not!



## PA. Woodsman (Apr 26, 2020)

I put in about 10 lettuce plants awhile ago in an above ground box next to the patio that we had been planting peppers in the last few years, added manure and peat moss as usual and it started to grow nicely. The last few weeks it has been such suck ass weather here in PA., cooler than usual, damp, rainy, cold at nights so I had to cover it a few times overnight, the poor plants don't know if they should grow or not, they are slowly growing but not like they had in years past when I grew it. I added some Peters all purpose food the other day and it seemed to help, but unless we get some steady sunlight around here I think it is going to lag for awhile!


----------



## farmer steve (Apr 26, 2020)

Yep been pretty sucky here. I passed some fields of produce last week that the big growers had covered with row cover. My asparagus is just sitting waiting on sun and heat.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 26, 2020)

Asparagus has been up for 2 weeks but it will not grow. Weather has been as abysmal as the economy. Snow due in mon/tues in some areas. Like we needed some more good news. Got to end sometime.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know if it was the sunshine we finally got yesterday or the plant food or both or neither but yesterday we could definitely notice that the plants are FINALLY growing!


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 1, 2020)

Barn swallows came back today and I was glad to see them. Always a good sign for better weather ahead. Sheep shearer called and we are ready to go next week. Albeit slow, things are getting back to normal.


----------



## farmer steve (May 2, 2020)

CentaurG2 said:


> Barn swallows came back today and I was glad to see them. Always a good sign for better weather ahead. Sheep shearer called and we are ready to go next week. Albeit slow, things are getting back to normal.


Must have been the barn swallows that were here last week for a day. Then they Disappeared. My resident swallows showed up a couple of days ago. Kinda miss sheep shearing day. NOT!


----------



## J.W Younger (May 3, 2020)

PA. Woodsman said:


> I put in about 10 lettuce plants awhile ago in an above ground box next to the patio that we had been planting peppers in the last few years, added manure and peat moss as usual and it started to grow nicely. The last few weeks it has been such suck ass weather here in PA., cooler than usual, damp, rainy, cold at nights so I had to cover it a few times overnight, the poor plants don't know if they should grow or not, they are slowly growing but not like they had in years past when I grew it. I added some Peters all purpose food the other day and it seemed to help, but unless we get some steady sunlight around here I think it is going to lag for awhile!


That's about the luck I'm having with the 10 tomato seedlings I germinated and planted early this month...cool snap and the rain eliminated all but 3 which I have replanted now but it's going to be down in the 40s again like Wed or so.
Friend brought me some seed potatoes yesterday but it's getting late in the year for them here now...sometimes it just ain't yer year I suppose.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 3, 2020)

They're growing like crazy now, you can see the difference each day thankfully!


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 4, 2020)

farmer steve said:


> Must have been the barn swallows that were here last week for a day. Then they Disappeared. My resident swallows showed up a couple of days ago. Kinda miss sheep shearing day. NOT!
> View attachment 824350



The only thing worse than shearing day is the day I don’t get to have a shearing day. Been at it all my life and I am too stupid to know any better.


----------



## J.W Younger (May 4, 2020)

PA. Woodsman said:


> They're growing like crazy now, you can see the difference each day thankfully!


My stuff is finally showing some life now.


----------



## Brownthumb (May 4, 2020)

PA has been crappy for getting started for planting for me.
I put down plastic with a mulch layer and the dirt has to be just right for the mulch layer to put down the plastic Properly.
After tilling for three weekends and then getting hit by rain to do it again I got the plastic down Yesterday.
Spent all weekend tilling tho. Saturday was nice but it rained overnight so I had to start tilling again on sunday.


----------



## farmer steve (May 5, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> PA has been crappy for getting started for planting for me.
> I put down plastic with a mulch layer and the dirt has to be just right for the mulch layer to put down the plastic Properly.
> After tilling for three weekends and then getting hit by rain to do it again I got the plastic down Yesterday.
> Spent all weekend tilling tho. Saturday was nice but it rained overnight so I had to start tilling again on sunday.


Looks good Brownthumb. Whatcha gonna grow there? I see your T-posts for your deer? fence.  I saw your town and thought you might be in Lancaster co near Bird-in- Hand,Paradise or Intercourse .


----------



## PA. Woodsman (May 5, 2020)

Brownthumb said:


> PA has been crappy for getting started for planting for me.
> I put down plastic with a mulch layer and the dirt has to be just right for the mulch layer to put down the plastic Properly.
> After tilling for three weekends and then getting hit by rain to do it again I got the plastic down Yesterday.
> Spent all weekend tilling tho. Saturday was nice but it rained overnight so I had to start tilling again on sunday.


And now we're going back into Fall again weather wise, this is all over the place now this weather!

Your garden looks great!!


----------

